# ADA style tank stand instructions?



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all,

Has anyone seen a drawing, forum post etc. of how to build an ADA style stand? I read a post on another site that a guy built a large 120-P stand, but can't find it now. I'm thinking of picking up a 75-P the first of the year, and trying to get things together.


Thanks

Todd


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Try this: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/search.php?searchid=721097


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

Lots of good info

best tip I can give....use leveling feet


----------



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

Hoppy - Thanks for the link.

Kevin, cool stand...and I enjoyed your tank too. Interesting discussion on building materials. Gives me much to think about. I do have most all the tools to do this right.

Still looking for a large ADA tank stand if anyone has a link.

I need to correct my first post though...I am picking up a 75-P in January  

Thanks again...

Todd


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Am I the only one that the link doesn't work for? 

And I might try building one for my 55 this spring/summer. Don't think my parents will let me upgrade to a 75(or will they )


----------



## niclmo (Nov 10, 2007)

Nope, link doesn't work for me either, but here's one from this forum:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/apc-layout-contest-journals/11276-making-old-chinese-garden-pjan.html

There's also a couple of threads on aquariumlife.com.au about building ada style stands:
http://aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php?t=3225&highlight=nano+stand

http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php?t=1478

Hope the links work


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

The link Hoppy listed worked for me at first no it does not.
Freshwater

I should hae finalized the thread with the completion of the tank stand. I used regular MDF 3/4" thk (I like working with thicker materials) I used a 3/8" thk metal plate for my top of stand (overkill, but it will not warp  ) 
I used a sheet of neoprene to place the tank on the stand (I do not liek foamboard for this application)

Once everything was glued, screwed and painted; the finished product held a lot more weight then I would have thought. It has been up and running for some time now with no problems.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

kwc1974 said:


> The link Hoppy listed worked for me at first no it does not.
> Freshwater
> 
> I should hae finalized the thread with the completion of the tank stand. I used regular MDF 3/4" thk (I like working with thicker materials) I used a 3/8" thk metal plate for my top of stand (overkill, but it will not warp  )
> ...


Is it a good idea to use MDF around water? I thought that was a no no.


----------



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes, that link is down...I found it earlier though.

Niclmo - Awesome links, that was what I was looking for.

TNguyen - I think this has been beatin' to death by now...on various threads. IMO...MDF if outstanding as long as it is protected from the environment you place it in. As a tank stand it needs to be primed and sealed, the paint then protects the wood from absorbing any moisture.

Although I have not built a cabinet like this, I think I am up for the task.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157603249204247/show/

Thanks for all the info...

You guy's rock, Have a safe and fun Thanksgiving. See you next week. Vacation time!!!

Todd


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

TNguyen said:


> Is it a good idea to use MDF around water? I thought that was a no no.


TNguyen
Come by the house some time your in Pearland and I will show you the tank stand
Once you seal MDF there are no problems at all.

Kevin


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Will do Kevin. Definitely want to check out. 

Todd, what kind of wood is on the frame of the gates. That look pretty sweet. Keep us posted. I have a 75-P also and need a stand.


Thanh


----------



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

TNguyen - ohhh....you have a 75-P  I might have to bug you on a couple things when I get back from vacation....oh...and that gate is Western Red Ceder, kiln dried...pricey stuff but so nice to work with.


OK, now to check in with the airport...(the real reason I'm online..haha).

Todd


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

A tank stand made of the Western Red Ceder would look great if it was made similar to the ADA stand. Distracting but spectacular.


----------

